# Schrift vertikal ausrichten



## Gast (8. Nov 2003)

Hi,

hätte da mal an Euch eine bestimmt sehr leichte Frage. Wie richtet man die Schrift vertikal aus. Man kann ja mit drawString() einen String in das Panel malen, aber wie richtet man diesen vertikal aus?

Gruß


----------



## me.toString (10. Nov 2003)

geht gar nicht soooo schwer ... ( kann dir im Moment nicht 100% ig sagen wie's geht ... müsste heut Abend in meine alten Sourcen schauen ...  :wink: )
auf jeden Fall musst du dein Graphics-Objekt in ein Graphics2D-Objekt casten. Und dort gibt's es die methode rotate( winkel, x, y ). Wenn du nach dem drehen nix mehr siehst, dann liegt's oft am falsch gewählten Drehpunkt ... dann hat er's gedreht ... aber dorthin, wo du's nicht siehst !!

Kannst's ja erst mal ausprobieren ... wenn's nicht geht, schau ich heut Abend noch mal nach.

Michael


----------



## Ebenius (18. Nov 2003)

Was ehli75 meint stimmt und funktioniert oft am besten. Manchmal reicht es allerdings auch aus, ein JLabel zu nutzen und den font


```
JLabel.getFont()
```

abzuleiten


```
Font.deriveFont(AffineTransform)
```

wobei man eine entsprechende Rotation übergibt. Probier erstmal das. Wenn's funktioniert, wars einfacher und wenn dir die Lösung nicht reicht (ich erinnere mich da an interessantes Größen-Berechnen seitens des Labels) hast du nicht viel Zeit vergeudet.

nicht vergessen: den font auch wieder setzen! Font.deriveFont erzeugt ein neues Font-Objekt.

Viel Spaß, Ebenius


----------

